# eMTB for kids?



## Czar Chasm (Jul 19, 2012)

My son isn't the most athletic 5th grader, and he loves his electric Razor scooter... but I'd like to get him out on trails. This is the only electric bike I can find for kids, but it is a little expensive. What other models have you gotten your kids and how much did it cost?

https://electricbikereview.com/haibike/sduro-hardfour-4-0/#/


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think I'd put a kid on an e-bike unless they had a severe disability and couldn't ride a normal bike. There are lots of ways to motivate your kid to ride a bike, and lots of other fun things to do if they really aren't into it. But that's just me.

To answer the question, trail capable e-bikes are expensive. Full stop. $2600 is really cheap by current standards. 

Unless your kid is really big/strong, a 44 pound bike is going to be a lot to handle on singletrack. 

-Walt


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Uhoh! Gonna go get some popcorn!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Electric razor, electric e bike, not the most athletic, hmmm. 44 lb bike is probably not the answer. What about a bmx, for street, a park bike or such. They make small sized real mt bikes that would weigh a lot less. Scott for one. Trek I think too. Follow some of the " family and riding with kids" forum here. All my bikes growing up were converse powered. Like red or black high tops, depending on the day. OK more serious stuff, other kids to ride with? Groups or club rides with families? Mt bike groups in the area? Skills classes?


----------



## Czar Chasm (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks for the input. He's a fun loving 11 year old and just about everything in his life has power from some source. I think the ebike will be more appealing (and used) than non-motorized options. Maybe he'll even ride it to school.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Czar Chasm said:


> I think the ebike will be more appealing (and used) than non-motorized options.


What kids want and what is good for them are often two different things. There is no way I'd buy a perfectly healthy child an eBike, because I care about my kids and don't want them to be fat, lazy little...


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Mr Pig said:


> What kids want and what is good for them are often two different things. There is no way I'd buy a perfectly healthy child an eBike, because I care about my kids and don't want them to be fat, lazy little...


Depends on the kid really.

My 7 year old girl can't pedal more then 1mph up any hill. I have to ride behind her and push her 1 handed while I pedal.

A ebike would be much more useful and would stop the crying. Would get her out more too.

But they grow so fast at this age bike would last 6 months she's staying on the mtb.

I need one of those elastic tow ropes.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I have to agree on not teaching kids to take the easy way (I'll just say that), builds bad habits in my opinion. And he'll very soon start really growing and quickly outgrow an expensive toy.


----------



## watermonkey (Jun 21, 2011)

Czar Chasm said:


> ...just about everything in his life has power from some source. I think the ebike will be more appealing (and used) than non-motorized options.


This makes me sad. I coach middle school (including 5th grade) mountain biking, and not even the most "non athletic" kids needs an e-bike.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

It's the dad's that want this junk. And teach their kids to want it.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

That towwee cable is awesome! I bought one and I could pull both of my kids up with my Ebike, 1 with my MTB.

Go get one, you'll be glad you did.

Here is the bike I built for my son. He loves it!


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

I started riding MTB in the 7th grade with a friend who also wasn't the most athletic. We got by just fine, hitting the trails, hitting jumps, and hopping stairs. I just bought my first e-bike, over 2 decades later. I haven't taken delivery of it yet, but it'll be garaged next to two normal MTBs and two normal road bikes. 

He's got another year before he enters middle school, but that's where you learn the meaning of "effort". Don't take that away from him. His first real bike should not be an ebike.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Meh...my kid is 13 now and has been into motorized stuff forever too. He rides 5 or 6 days a week minimum, keeps his vehicles clean and does basic maintenance, and very likely has a lower BMI (and better bicycle handling skills) than anyone posting here.

If I thought an e-bike would get him into XC riding with me, I'd get one for him in a second. Problem is they're just WAY too underpowered to interest him at all.

Oh, and he has no problem throwing around vehicles 4 times his body weight; hell, even his BMX bikes weigh around 1/3 of what he does. 44 lbs isn't a big deal once you factor in a motor, even a little one.

I'd say if it's something you think your kid will enjoy, why not?
Not every single thing in life has to treated so damn seriously. You don't have to pack every minute of every day with somber life lessons. Sometimes kids should be able to do things simply for fun. Adults too.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Mr Pig said:


> It's the dad's that want this junk. And teach their kids to want it.


All I ever aimed to do from when he was little was get my kid into trail riding. 
Nope.

Now, he's got a 2 quads, 2 dirt bikes, and a snowmobile. And I still got nuthin' but pedal bikes. I'm all about letting him be his own person rather than trying to force him into some mold I've come up with for him.

Obviously, I'm succeeding. :thumbsup:


----------



## DL723 (Sep 25, 2017)

If you like that haibike and are near california, that same exact one in the video may still be available. It's at electric bike center in Fullerton. It's used and about 1800. Sam tried selling it to my gfriend haha. Not sure if you caught it in the video but it's limited to 12 mph.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Guess I was too indulgent. The e-bikes available for my young kids were Power Wheels and all four had them. Doesn't seem to have influenced them negatively since all are active, one uses a bike for all transportation, one walks to almost everything and uses public transportation when the distance is too great, one is a fireman and MTB's for a hobby and my daughter runs.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Guess I was too indulgent. The e-bikes available for my young kids were Power Wheels and all four had them. Doesn't seem to have influenced them negatively.


I used to try to mod those things up when mine was little. 

Cut mtb tires and glue-n-screw them on to the slippery plastic stock "tires" so the things actually had some traction, work in some extra juice...good times. Way cheaper than the real stuff too. My neighbors kids are still riding our old ones around.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

biking question -> parenting advice

I can't imagine how this thread could possibly have gone any differently.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

There's a word for this

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enabling

I have 3 daughters. They aren't athletic, but I don't treat them like invalids. I put them on a bike and they pedal. If they get tired I let them rest. I don't take them anywhere that's too difficult for them and they manage. Some days are harder than others, but they finish the ride. I try to take them out at least once a week, and guess what? They improve. Do they need a motor on their bike? No, because I'm teaching them an important lesson. Work hard and you will improve. Not only their physical strength but their mental fortitude. In the end they will be better off for that.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Cuyuna said:


> biking question -> parenting advice
> 
> I can't imagine how this thread could possibly have gone any differently.


What, you didn't think the usual narrow-minded wannabe elitists would be able to draw the line at recreational equipment while trumpeting their self-proclaimed superiority?

If you chimed in here just to hurl insults at kids because you've got some weird bug up your ass about what sort of toys they may like to play with, take this as your invitation to piss off.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

#1ORBUST said:


> Depends on the kid really.
> 
> My 7 year old girl can't pedal more then 1mph up any hill. I have to ride behind her and push her 1 handed while I pedal.
> 
> ...


 What worked for me when my kids were young? A trail a bike and then a tandem.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Lemonaid said:


> There's a word for this
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enabling
> 
> I have 3 daughters. They aren't athletic, but I don't treat them like invalids. I put them on a bike and they pedal. If they get tired I let them rest. I don't take them anywhere that's too difficult for them and they manage. Some days are harder than others, but they finish the ride. I try to take them out at least once a week, and guess what? They improve. Do they need a motor on their bike? No, because I'm teaching them an important lesson. Work hard and you will improve. Not only their physical strength but their mental fortitude. In the end they will be better off for that.


In the end, whether you chose to do this on a bike or an e-bike will make no difference. You don't think there are tons of kids out there pursuing powersports that are also improving their strength, coordination and 'mental fortitude'? Is riding a bicycle really the sole, single way some of you can see to help your kids develop into well rounded humans? Do you really think your kids are such shallow creatures that having a little fun with a motor is going to somehow ruin them? I'm so happy that I've got more confidence in my child (and my own parenting ability) than that.

Do you guys also feel that only XC riding is acceptable for your kids development? Does the elitism carry over to denigrating DH/DJ/Park riding? Cuz "lazy"? Obviously I've been doing nothing but 'enabling' 'laziness' all these years, as I myself am so 'lazy' that I only put in a couple hundred hours of trailwork a year on top of full time adulting.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

slapheadmofo said:


> In the end, whether you chose to do this on a bike or an e-bike will make no difference. You don't think there are tons of kids out there pursuing powersports that are also improving their strength, coordination and 'mental fortitude'? Is riding a bicycle really the sole, single way some of you can see to help your kids develop into well rounded humans? Do you really think your kids are such shallow creatures that having a little fun with a motor is going to somehow ruin them? I'm so happy that I've got more confidence in my child (and my own parenting ability) than that.
> 
> Do you guys also feel that only XC riding is acceptable for your kids development? Does the elitism carry over to denigrating DH/DJ/Park riding? Cuz "lazy"? Obviously I've been doing nothing but 'enabling' 'laziness' all these years, as I myself am so 'lazy' that I only put in a couple hundred hours of trailwork a year on top of full time adulting.


Actually, I had meant to mention that I thought the way you let your kid do his own thing was a great thing.. Couldn't image you getting offended by the way I raise my kids. Maybe you should stop getting offended by everything posted here and open your mind.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

leeboh said:


> What worked for me when my kids were young? A trail a bike and then a tandem.


So you 'enabled' them. 
Didn't they turn out 'fat and lazy' since they weren't doing 100% if the work themselves?


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Lemonaid said:


> Actually, I had meant to mention that I thought the way you let your kid do his own thing was a great thing.. Couldn't image you getting offended by the way I raise my kids. Maybe you should stop getting offended by everything posted here and open your mind.


Not so much you; still somewhat responding to the deleted posts from lynx and nvphatty. I could care less how you raise your kids; that's your business. Just sick of the tired elitist crap some people insist on posting regularly here. Choosing to let a kid enjoy what they enjoy when it comes to play time isn't 'enabling' anything besides a good time.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

I think motorized stuff is great - but *not* as a crutch because of laziness. If you like motos (I do, though I no longer own any) that's great. If your kid wants to ride flatland bmx, or MX, or wakeboard, or whatever, that's awesome. As long as they are learning the lesson that putting in effort and doing your best leads to improvement, all good.

If, on the other hand, the kid doesn't like putting in effort, then telling them "ok, we'll buy you something so you don't have to try hard" is not something I would personally do. I'd try other sports with them - that might be dirtbikes, that might be karate, whatever. 

-Walt


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Walt said:


> I'd try other sports with them - that might be dirtbikes, that might be karate, whatever.
> 
> -Walt


E-biking is an 'other sport'.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> E-biking is an 'other sport'.


I'm struggling with whether I agree with that. On one hand, it's probably better to get the kid to enjoy going outdoors, even if it's in a motorized wheelchair. On the other hand, any 5th grader who isn't seriously disabled can ride a bike up a pretty decent sized hill if they want to. Hell, my kindergardener (who is *extremely* un-athletic) can do a ~500 foot climb if you bring enough snacks and talk to him about what kind of truck is the strongest the whole time.

Doing stuff that's hard *is* important in life, and while I agree that playtime is about having fun, not every activity needs to be made easy, especially as kids get older and more capable.

-Walt


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Walt said:


> I'm struggling with whether I agree with that. On one hand, it's probably better to get the kid to enjoy going outdoors, even if it's in a motorized wheelchair. On the other hand, any 5th grader who isn't seriously disabled can ride a bike up a pretty decent sized hill if they want to. Hell, my kindergardener (who is *extremely* un-athletic) can do a ~500 foot climb if you bring enough snacks and talk to him about what kind of truck is the strongest the whole time.
> 
> Doing stuff that's hard *is* important in life, and while I agree that playtime is about having fun, not every activity needs to be made easy, especially as kids get older and more capable.
> 
> -Walt


I don't see mountain biking as the one and only way to teach that lesson.

You know that there are football/hockey/track/whatever parents that think any kid that isn't playing their particular game of choice as hard as possible is 'lazy' and 'not learning the life lessons they need', and probably look down on kids that just ride their bicycles around in the dirt and the parents that allow this travesty. We have that same narrow-minded mentality on display right here.

Also, not every kid/person, is cut out to be an athlete, nor is everyone motivated to be one. So what? There are plenty of other challenges in life that need to be dealt with.


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

leeboh said:


> What worked for me when my kids were young? A trail a bike and then a tandem.


That strategy has already gone electric... The vid shows a guy poacing with his kids in Fruita, which I'm not advocating, so mods, go ahead and delete the post if you think it's out of line.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=705193723011433



While I think an ebike for a kid would be an expensive luxury, if it got them out on long rides, it's a fair trade off.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

Harryman said:


> That strategy has already gone electric... The vid shows a guy poacing with his kids in Fruita, which I'm not advocating, so mods, go ahead and delete the post if you think it's out of line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tandanemed with my kids on the trail. The kids loved it and it was a great way for them to get a feeling for trail riding before they go out on their own bikes. .. and it also shows them the importance of holding onto their bars and standing up over bumps.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> So you 'enabled' them.
> Didn't they turn out 'fat and lazy' since they weren't doing 100% if the work themselves?


 Joking right? I sat in the back of the tandem, feet up, looong handlebars, and kept saying " Getter done" 7 yr old is pretty young. The idea was to get them up to speed for bike stuff, pedaling, and balance. Now you used the term ' adulting" , coal in your stocking, and empty stout bottles for you. 0; I know you have different take on power sports, thats ok. As part of a rounded outdoor, enthusiast recreation, great. I'm not the only one scratching his head over the OP. True story, my oldest daughter was in HS, no car at the time, no ride. Grabs my 1x1, with some really heavy Gazzalodi 26x 3 downhill tires, pedaled to school for a night event. 2.5 miles or so, bikes way too big for her, had to stand the whole way. She comes back with it and says" what's with this 1 gear thing" nice.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Nope, not joking.

Why is it acceptable for you to assist them in your way but not okay for someone else to decide to assist their kids in a different way? You went with the trailabike/tandem option, the OP is considering going with a PAS option. Either situation, the kids are being 'enabled' and allowed to be 'lazy' by not having to do all the work themselves, right? Why is that okay for your kids but not for his? 

I think at least one of those Gazzis might've come from my parts pile.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

leeboh said:


> What worked for me when my kids were young? A trail a bike and then a tandem.


Got some great memories of riding with my son with a trail-a-bike. Once I kept hearing this noise, "what's that noise?" I asked him. "My foot on your rear tire" he replied. Another time when we got into a race with a guy on a road bike. I don't think he expected dad to be a pretty serious cyclist. I also don't think his girlfriend/wife was too happy when he left her behind trying to keep up with us (it was all in good nature by all parties).

My advise to anyone wanting to ride with small kids: get one of these and ride it a lot, wish we'd taken it out more.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

slapheadmofo said:


> Nope, not joking.
> 
> Why is it acceptable for you to assist them in your way but not okay for someone else to decide to assist their kids in a different way? You went with the trailabike/tandem option, the OP is considering going with a PAS option. Either situation, the kids are being 'enabled' and allowed to be 'lazy' by not having to do all the work themselves, right? Why is that okay for your kids but not for his?
> 
> I think at least one of those Gazzis might've come from my parts pile.


 Both gazzi's, 1400 grams or so. Each.OP wants to get 5th grader out on the trails? All I'm saying is, anything is good. But add to the e bike, a bmx for skill work, a nice light xc mt bike, mix it up. A group ride, with kids would work well. Bowing out now.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

slapheadmofo said:


> Nope, not joking.
> 
> Why is it acceptable for you to assist them in your way but not okay for someone else to decide to assist their kids in a different way? You went with the trailabike/tandem option, the OP is considering going with a PAS option. Either situation, the kids are being 'enabled' and allowed to be 'lazy' by not having to do all the work themselves, right? Why is that okay for your kids but not for his?


I would say that it's mostly because the kid in question is in 5th grade. I have my 3 year old on a trail a bike. My 5 year old can ride ~10 mile rides if they're not too steep - and he's a pathetic athlete compared to his kindergarden peers.

A 5th grader is a big kid. Any 10 or 11 year old who even vaguely wants to can ride a bike on a mountain bike trail.

But if there's no other way to get them to ride? Get the damn e-bike. Better than nothing.

-Walt


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

There is nothing wrong with motorized fun but I still think it is important to teach kids the health value of exercise, working hard to accomplish something that is initially difficult, etc. As with most things, a lot of it is going to depend on the kid. And from what I understand, riding a dirt bike actually is good exercise and not necessarily easy. And I know a lot of posters argue that an ebike is still good exercise and in some situations, I'm sure it provides a decent workout. But I think, as a parent, you really have to look at your situation and decide what is best for your child and take every available opportunity to teach and develop good habits.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

chazpat said:


> But I think, as a parent, you really have to look at your situation and decide what is best for your child and take every available opportunity to teach and develop good habits.


Agreed!


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

I find this thread disturbing


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

I think some of you blokes are a bit hard. If getting the E-Bike gets them outside and a love for the outdoors, 50% of the battle is done. Riding is one of the few inter-generational sports, where grandkids can ride with grandparents

On the bike, they are still risk taking and decision making, whilst socialising with real people, not their E-friends.

Ever walked past a modern playground compared to what we had. Soft plastic, boring toys, padded flooring. If it gets them out of the bubble wrapped world we live in, all the better I say.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Twimby said:


> I think some of you blokes are a bit hard.


I think some of us are being too soft.


----------



## Twimby (Jun 27, 2013)

Mr Pig said:


> I think some of us are being too soft.


Very reserved comeback for a Scottsman. Had a ride this arvo with a Thompson, whose parents have lived here for 60 years and I have known for 30 years and still can only understand every second word


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Wow! Didn't think it was possible for a topic more volatile than access to surface. Really amusing when someone impugns parenting methodology because it's different than his concept. Like there's one way to raise children. What a bunch of crap.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I you want to get your kid into cycling, an e bike is a sad way to do it. But if you want to get them into e-biking, then that ebike looks nice.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

fos'l said:


> Wow! Didn't think it was possible for a topic more volatile than access to surface. Really amusing when someone impugns parenting methodology because it's different than his concept. Like there's one way to raise children. What a bunch of crap.


Yup, there are some seriously arrogant clowns around here thinking it's their place to pass judgement.

Here's my fat lazy kid, out avoiding challenges as usual. 
Put up or shut up.
































[


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Twimby said:


> I think some of you blokes are a bit hard. If getting the E-Bike gets them outside and a love for the outdoors, 50% of the battle is done. Riding is one of the few inter-generational sports, where grandkids can ride with grandparents
> 
> On the bike, they are still risk taking and decision making, whilst socialising with real people, not their E-friends.
> 
> Ever walked past a modern playground compared to what we had. Soft plastic, boring toys, padded flooring. If it gets them out of the bubble wrapped world we live in, all the better I say.


Agreed, getting them outdoors is the first step. eBike or pedal, at least they are not glued to a device or TV.

Beyond that it becomes the parents role to help them learn about the benefits of exercise, etc.

I will not be buying my son an eBike, but I am not going to go out and criticize someone who does and tell them they are enabling fatness.... That is just rude.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

fos'l said:


> Wow! Didn't think it was possible for a topic more volatile than access to surface. Really amusing when someone impugns parenting methodology because it's different than his concept. Like there's one way to raise children. What a bunch of crap.


"Impugning....methodology because it's different than his concept" is pretty much a theme around here.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

Klurejr said:


> I am not going to go out and criticize someone who does and tell them they are enabling fatness.... That is just rude.


Makes me wonder if some of these guys operate in such a vacuum they've never seen an mountain biker with a gut. Maybe they can post some pics of their own awesome physiques, as I'm sure a line-up of Mr Pig, nvphatty and lynx would look just like a Chippendales show. Let's see em boys, since you and your families are all such perfect physical specimens.

I'm sure no one in a glass house would ever toss a stone right?


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

slapheadmofo said:


> Makes me wonder if some of these guys operate in such a vacuum they've never seen an mountain biker with a gut. Maybe they can post some pics of their own awesome physiques, as I'm sure a line-up of Mr Pig, nvphatty and lynx would look just like a Chippendales show. Let's see em boys, since you and your families are all such perfect physical specimens.
> 
> I'm sure no one in a glass house would ever toss a stone right?


HA!

I have a Gut, comes from not always eating healthy and enjoying high quality beer... But my Calves are rock solid.....


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

Haha! Im waiting for these pictures. Let’s see how these guys look.

For me personally I wouldn’t buy my little boy an Emtb because of the cost! I would be lucky if he gets to use it for a year, he’ll quickly outgrow it.

Besides, I already have an awesome Emtb plus a “towwee”. So he gets the best of both worlds...He gets the assist going up and gets to enjoy the DH with a very lightweight bike.


----------



## Varaxis (Mar 16, 2010)

Kids more likely to totally avoid challenges, by staying indoors. xD

Moms totally scared of all the risks out there would probably encourage it, unless managing such indoor kids proves to be too challenging for them, perhaps wanting the house all to themselves.

I'm more worried about other humans than anything else. Their freedom allows them to do anything, from drinking and driving to having a twisted sense of judgement based on some whack bias, that may trigger them. Sadly, negligence and shift of responsibility is valid defense in courts, and these guys are let free with a slap on the wrist. They then continue on, blaming specific others for not fitting their ideal world and causing them unnecessary hardships; they likely won't think it's their fault and they shouldn't need to change, as the courts saw it in a similar way. Drivers get angered by cyclists (both motor powered and human powered), since they force them to be more vigilant to avoid accident. What exactly are purist MTBers worried about? That more bikers on the trail will draw attention to mtbing in general, which isn't exactly saintly perhaps just reluctantly tolerated, technically taking over trails that were mostly empty, and hikers will get triggered and try to exclude the now bigger group of bikers off the trails?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

PinoyMTBer said:


> Haha! Im waiting for these pictures. Let's see how these guys look.
> 
> For me personally I wouldn't buy my little boy an Emtb because of the cost! I would be lucky if he gets to use it for a year, he'll quickly outgrow it.
> 
> Besides, I already have an awesome Emtb plus a "towwee". So he gets the best of both worlds...He gets the assist going up and gets to enjoy the DH with a very lightweight bike.


Now I'm not allowed to tell you which of three this is, nor can I tell you who the third one was that was backstage taking a nap after consuming a whole pizza and a box of donuts.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Well stated SHM & Cayuna.


----------



## amirh1 (Jan 11, 2007)

Late to the party, but my 2c:
* On the parenting aspect: getting kids to the trail is 90% of the parenting done right there. Any way you can keep them riding is legit!
* On the e-bike: I was also considering (my son is 8 and strong but for his age tough to climb what I ride). Instead I've just ordered a towwhee which is basically bungee cord for towing him. Haven't received yet so can't review, but the advantages I see over e-bike:
+ price (it's about $40)
+ weight - I think it's better for him not to ride a 45lb bike even on the descents. It will be hard for him to use his body to steer a bike that's half his weight.
+ get me some workout towing him - upto now my rides with him didn't really help me stay in shape
+ better bonding IMO - he'll like I'm working for him, helping him
+ less maintenance - I don't own ebike and so would have to learn how to maintain his.


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

+1 those towwhees are awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steve Adams (Sep 17, 2010)

Throw the MASSIVE POLITICS at play in this forum out the window.....Then...buy the effin bike....Let him have a blast on it....FULL STOP!


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

My 9 year old and 13 year old both have Turbo road bikes. They love them. Wanna go 30 miles with Dad in the mtns and ride all day, no problem. Lazy? F—g joke.


----------

